# boredom taking over my life...



## kocanez (Jun 22, 2004)

bc of my ibs/gastroparesis, i feel severely nauseaus/full/bloated all the time and have no energy to do things--all i seem to do lately is read, go online, and sleep--ive had to take time off from my job bc my symptoms have gotten so bad. i also have so little energy bc i am not able to eat enough (due to the gp)







. what do you do when you are having symptoms so bad that you cant continue with normal everyday living? i feel like if this continues any longer, im going to drive myself insane...


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in the same boat (not gastroparesis though). It's honestly a struggle to not focus on it at all times, which really ends up making the symptoms worse (for me anyway). Each day I think about it a little less, but it's still a lot compared to how much a normal person would think about it. I'm researching the possibility of asking for anti-anxiety medicine. Obviously see a doctor...but the best remedy for me is to keep myself occupied. Maybe watch movies that will make you laugh, or inspire you? Call a friend- have a friend over... ?


----------



## bellyacher (Jun 19, 2004)

What treatments have you tried? Are you diabetic as I've only heard of gastropareis in connection with diabetes? (I am one) Have you tried Michael Mahoney's Hypno therapy course? If not look into it.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yeah, do you eat much sugar? or have problems with blood sugar levels?


----------



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

i know how you feel...im only 20 and i sometimes have to call off of work or leave early because of my symptons...like today i called off and it sucks cause i feel bad yet theres nothing i really can do about it...i hope the dicyclmine i just started will help...im too young to mess around with any of this


----------

